# I do not deserve you



## kaizer21

I don't really know where to start ><

나는 너를 가치가 없어요.
나는 너를 가치가 있지 않아요.

Ughh I'm such a fail.


----------



## JaePyung

나는 너를 만날 자격이 없어 

or you can say like this
너는 나한테 과분해  <---I think this is more common.


----------



## SaintJason

It's all right.
There is no EXACT Korean counterpart of the verb "deserve."
Only a bunch of phrases.


----------



## Anais Ninn

JaePyung is spot-on.

In addition to 나는 너를 만날 자격이 없어 and 나에게 넌 과분해, 널 만나기엔 내가 너무 모자라 or 너에게 나는 너무 부족해  are common expressions. 

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------

